# Surprise tandem



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Just heading out to a single bike ride with a couple who run a bike guide outfit locally. On our way to the trail we pass a yard sale that has a tandem in the front yard - of course we stop. Fifteen minutes later we head out again with them now owning a beautiful 1993 Ibis Uncle Fester. A well spent $300...can't wait to see them out on it!


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

quite the find! post a pic!


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I always wanted an Uncle Fester or Cousin It. Why don't I ever come across such deals? Heck, I've never even seen one in person!


----------



## ybtodd (Jul 6, 2009)

wow, old-school Ibis. Them was the days...


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

TandemNut said:


> I always wanted an Uncle Fester or Cousin It. Why don't I ever come across such deals? Heck, I've never even seen one in person!


Nice find!

I'm always on the lookout for a Cousin It.


----------

